# I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Risk?



## Vito (8 Apr 2010)

Hey guys, my tank is really looking lame and as much as I want a nice Luminaire I just dont think it will look right on my tank as its not rimless, I do like the concealed light in the hood/top section of the juwel tanks, so I was thinking to buy either an Arcadia I bar thing, or some twin T5 light unit thing or even both, I know it wont span the length of my tank so I might still struggle with the growth around the sides but my main concern is over heating, As most of you know the top of the juwel tank is concealed so will the T5 cause me heating problems, and is 4 over kill? bear in mind I want to grow light demanding plants.

Thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

4x24w on a rio 125 is fine as long as youve got the co2 and ferts to match.  It worked really well on my rio but i changed over to a german luminaire.  The heat will also be fine as long as theyre sealed as youll get more moisture under the hood.

The one thing i would advise from experience with the rio is just try and find an 80cm luminaire on ebay. Youll soon tire of having 4 lights under the hood as its a royal pain to fit then getting access to the tank is difficult as the lights have a tendancy to fall in the tank more easily   

It does look ok fitted on the hood plus if you get an 80cm you can remove the feet and plop the light onto the frame.  If youre worried about it falling in then just glue/screw on some perspex on the ends of the luminair to stop it sliding left or right (if you get my meaning)

i think theres some pics of my rio with a luminaire installed on one of my threads.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> i think theres some pics of my rio with a luminaire installed on one of my threads.



found it


----------



## Vito (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Thanks for the advice stu,
I currently have 4 T8's tucked under the hood some I'm used to that pain in the ass.

I have looked at the model you have on your picture, It looks like a good quality unit but the legs are hideous, I know they could be fitted with some alternative but they just put me off and also if I was going to get a Luminaire I might as well get one that spans the length of the tank because I always struggled to grow HC and other demanding plants in the corners/sides of my tank and in thinking ahead would probably be the unit for my next tank, I am saving for a 90X45X45 opti (by saving I mean I have a jar that only fits 5p coins and notes so we could be talking years), EQJ-Trading do make a 100CM 39w 4xT5 Luminare but I feel its too big and would bug me for being to big, I am more concerned about the overall end result and I think keeping it concealed on the rio would look nicer, to me any way.

Thanks again stu for the advice, it really helped before I made any impulse buys.

Vito


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

I just rest the EJQ Trading 80cm lumminaires on top of the Juwel rim without any brakets.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I just rest the EJQ Trading 80cm lumminaires on top of the Juwel rim without any brakets.


i ended up doing that too as the legs doo look awful on them!  I was going to make a perspex bracket to stop it falling in the tank but never got around to it then replaced it with the solar 1


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> i ended up doing that too as the legs doo look awful on them!  I was going to make a perspex bracket to stop it falling in the tank but never got around to it then replaced it with the solar 1


Only fell into the tank twice in the last two years lol and no harm done  As long no one else touches it apart from you then all is fine.


----------



## Rowly (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Sorry to highjack. I've been looking on the net for the EJQ Trading Luminaire, but i can't seem to find them. Does any have a link to them?

Thankyou
Rowly


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				Rowly said:
			
		

> Sorry to highjack. I've been looking on the net for the EJQ Trading Luminaire, but i can't seem to find them. Does any have a link to them?
> 
> Thankyou
> Rowly



http://shop.ebay.co.uk/aquaristik-direk ... t=0&bkBtn=


----------



## Vito (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Wow thanks for the replies guys really helpful, I think resting it would be far too risky in my house, does it come with a hanging unit and do they make it for UK plug style


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for the replies guys really helpful, I think resting it would be far too risky in my house, does it come with a hanging unit and do they make it for UK plug style


It comes with the wires to hang it on the ceiling or you make a bracket. Did come with a UK plug, but that is easy to change if it didn't.


----------



## Rowly (9 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Thanks Londondragon really appreciate it


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Or try these guys: http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/All-Pond- ... QQ_armrsZ1 not bad prices and the brackets looks nicer and are lower too.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Or try these guys: http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/All-Pond- ... QQ_armrsZ1 not bad prices and the brackets looks nicer and are lower too.



I got one of these, their are very good.. Although 4 x 39W t5's are too much for my tank, so I just keep two of them on. 

The shop is very helpful and they have very quick delivery.

Check my flickr page for more photos..


----------



## Vito (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Hey guys im still looking for a light unit and I have come accross this unit which I am astheticly pleased with and its what seems good value for money, any body had any experiance and any thought on this unit. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/T5-HO-LIGHT-R...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255673e0d8
I won't be using all 6 bulbs but its nice to have incase I ever start a reef tank


----------



## ghostsword (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

Hi, it looks very cheap... 

Beware, you may get what you paid for..


----------



## Vito (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Hi, it looks very cheap...
> 
> Beware, you may get what you paid for..



Yeah I do agree with the get what you paid for... but I must admit the design is to my liking compared to others I have seen from others on ebay.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

That one is 90cm long and the rio is only 80cm! So it won't look great above the tank!


----------



## Vito (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> That one is 90cm long and the rio is only 80cm! So it won't look great above the tank!



Good Point LD, But its actually my intention because I want to buy a Light Unit that is future proof as I will be buy a 90x45x45 opti in the future and I dont want to have to buy another light unit to suit that tank and also i have found with the 24W systems the light bubls are only 550mm long aprox and I have had dificulties in the past growing demanding plants at the sides of my tank so this is why I am looking at this unit and its only going to be 5CM's poking out either side which isnt going to bother me too much. I would have bought an Arcadia OT2 but the 900mm unit doesnt adjust to the rio 125 800mm


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

In that case go for it  you get side lighting too hehe


----------



## Vito (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: I want to upgrade my Rio 125 from T8's to T5's, Heat Ris*

well just placed an order so I will give some feedback on this product if its good it could save Â£Â£Â£'s for others and if it isn't it will still save Â£Â£Â£'s


----------

